# imperfecto de subjuntivo



## caramelos

Hola!

Sabríais decirme cuántos tiempos de subjuntivo hay en francés?

Existe el imperfecto de subjuntivo? Si es así, alguien podría explicarme cómo se forma?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Outsider

caramelos said:


> Existe el imperfecto de subjuntivo?


Sí, pero es anticuado. Puede ver como se conjuga en el diccionario.


----------



## caramelos

Sí, sé que está en el diccionario, pero no me sonaba de haberlo visto en textos, por eso preguntaba...

Miuchas gracias


----------



## Outsider

Se lo sustituye normalmente por el presente de subjuntivo.


----------



## CAMILA44

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Tengo verdaderamente un gran problema con la conjugación de los verbos en condicional y el subjuntivo imperfecto, pues siempre confundo las dos formas y no tengo muy claro cuando utilizar la una o la otra.
Por ejemplo en la siguiente frase:

Tú sabes como me *gustaría* (condicional) que me *hicieras* (sub.Imperfecto) el amor inmediatamente?

tu sais comme j'*aimerais* bien que tu me *fisses* l'amor toute de suite?

No sé si la traducción al francés está bien así o si en francés uno no puede hablar de Subjuntivo Imperfecto?, y el el caso de *fisses*, sería mejor *ferais.*

Les agradezco mucho si me pueden ayudar.

Camila


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Madre mía! ¿Cómo puede el carácter superurgente de tal cosa pasar por subjuntivos presentes o imperfectos? 

Ante todo, calma:

*fisses*: imperfecto del subjuntivo
*ferais*: presente del condicional
otra opción (ya que estamos): *fasses*, presente del subjuntivo

Yo diría (es un decir, claro):

*Tu sais comment j'aimerais que tu me **fasses l'amour tout de suite?*


 (ignoro el contexto pero hay situaciones en las que las palabras, si hay que usarlas, deben ser lo más sencillas posibles...)


----------



## Mariaencarna

La propuesta de Víctor es la buena, en ese caso se debe utilizar el presente de subjuntivo y no el imperfecto que en francés no se usa nunca. Cuando se quiere expresar voluntad o deseo sigue siempre el presente de subjuntivo:

_je veux que, je souhaite que, j'ai envie que, je voudrais que tu me fasses l'amour_ (también es un decir, claro ...)

En cuanto al condicional, el uso es idéntico al español.


----------



## CAMILA44

Hola Victor!!! muchas gracias pour tu ayuda!!! y siiiii, tienen razon! es complicado tener que pensar en subjuntivos presentes o imperfectos en un caso como este!!!

pero de todos modos me queda una duda, en frances, cuàndo podria yo utilizar lo que en espanol seria el subjuntivo impercfecto, que era el caso del verbo *hicieras *en la frase:
encore une fois...." tu sabes como me gustaria que me *HICIERAS* el amor inmediatamente?

Victor! te agradezco mucho!!...mais ohhh lalala!!!...como es dificil esto de los tiempos verbales!!!

Camila


----------



## CAMILA44

ok!!MariaEncarna!! te agradezco mucho! me sacaste de una gran duda!!
ahora me queda entonces claro que en frances...JAMASSSSS el subjuntivo imperfecto!!!

Muchas gracias


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Es verdad que el subjuntivo imperfecto no se emplea mucho en francés por lo de "sse" que suena mal, pero todavia se emplea a veces (depende de quien) en la 3ra persona del singular, justamente porque no hay este "sse" en esta persona.

"Je voulais (tiempo pasado) qu'il vînt"
La gente suele decir "Je voulais qu'il vienne"

Pero, no con un condicional presente en la proposición principal.


----------



## zarza8

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!
Je voudrais dire en français "Las condiciones eran favorables para que se llevasen a cabo estos cambios". 
Ma traduction est "Les conditions étaient favorables pour que ces changements fussent accomplis", mais je ne sais pas si c'est correct et j'ai l'impression que c'est "trop" soutenu... Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## fionabouriquet

Bonjour, 

Je pencherais pour " les conditions étaient favorables pour que les changements *aient été* accomplis" . Le "fusse" est correct mais ne s'utilise pas beaucoup, excepté dans les romans


----------



## edmaudantes

Bonjour, 
je dirais " les conditions étaient favorables pour que les changements *soient *accomplis".
Je suis d'accord avec Fionabouriquet, "fussent" serait correct, mais en effet, cette forme ne s'utilise quasiment plus, hormis en littérature.


----------



## Blechi

Moi:
_Les conditions étaient favorables pour l'accomplissement des événements._


----------



## Paquita

Blechi said:


> Moi:
> _Les conditions étaient favorables pour l'accomplissement des événements._


Ojo con "cambios" que no significa "évènements"...

"Accomplissement" es una palabra muy pesada...no la recomendaría.

"Llevar a cabo" se traduce a menudo por "mener à bien" mener à leur terme"


----------



## linguafilo

Bonjour à tous.

Juste pour clarifier la contradiction entre la réponse de fionabouriquet et celle d'edmaudantes... "aient été accomplis" et "soient accomplis" sont ils tous les deux valables?  N'y a-t-il aucune différence entre les deux options?  Pour introduire une question plus globale, est-ce que, en parlant du passé, "dommage que tu n'aies pas été là" et "dommage que tu ne sois pas là" sont la même chose?  Et pourtant, il me semble que j'ai entendu aussi "dommage que tu n'étais pas là" sans aucun subjonctif.  De l'orientation s'il vous plaît!!   La tête hispanophone se rend folle sur ce point-ci.


----------



## Paquita

"Les conditions *étaient *favorables pour que ces changements *fussent* accomplis"
es correcto pero ya no se usa.

 " les conditions *étaient* favorables pour que les changements *soient *accomplis".
es correcto y se usa para una frase en pasado

" les conditions *sont* favorables pour que les changements *soient *accomplis".
es correcto y se usa en presente

*aient été accomplis*, no lo veo bien... al menos en esta frase.

"dommage que tu n'*aies* pas* été* là"  = tu n'*as* pas *été* là et c'est/c'était dommage
no estabas/no has estado y es/ha sido/fue una pena

 "dommage que tu ne *sois* pas là"  = tu n'*es* pas là et c'est dommage
no estás y es una pena

 "dommage que tu n'étais pas là" sans aucun subjonctif. = se dice también pero es gramaticalmente incorrecto. Supongo que el que habla piensa: tu n'étais pas là et c'était dommage, y lo pone al revés sin cambiar de modo.


----------



## linguafilo

Merci, Paquit& pour la réponse rapide.


----------



## BillabongNY89

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Hoy intentando escribir un mensaje a un amigo francés me surgió una duda. ¿El pasado imperfecto de subjuntivo en francés se utiliza o qué se utiliza en su lugar? Sé que en las listas de conjugación este tiempo existe, pero me preguntaba si realmente los franceses lo utilizan o emplean alguna otra cosa.

Por ejemplo, cómo se traduciría esta frase: "Tu no querías que él viniera a la fiesta el sábado". 

Las opciones que barajo:

"Tu ne voulait pas qu'il vînt à la fête le samedi".
"Tu ne voulait pas qu'il venait à la fête le samedi".
"Tu ne voulait pas qu'il vienne à la fête le samedi".
"Tu ne voulait pas qu'il soit venu à la fête le samedi".


----------



## elisaelisaelisa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos*​
hola, traduciendo un texto castellano-francés, me encuentro un montón de verbos (en español) conjugados en imperfecto de subjuntivo.....
Por ejemplo: "El gobernador quería que todas las mujeres se* alinearan* a la orilla de la carretera y* saludaran *y *aclamaran* al general....etc"


No sé si utilizar l'imparfait du subjonctif en francés,(...que les femmes s'alignassent... et saluassent, et aclamassent...) porque parece ser que se utiliza muy poco... pero en español es bastante común, la pregunta es: qué otro tiempo verbal puede usarse en francés para sustituir el imperfecto de subjuntivo?
Merci beaucoup les gars!


----------



## Philippides

que les femmes s'alignent, saluent et acclament


----------



## christelleny

En el francés hablado y el francés escrito de todos los días, el imperfecto del subjuntivo ha caido en desuso, pero sigue usándose en la literatura.
El tiempo que se le sustituye en le francés corriente es el presente del sunjuntivo:

[...] que les femmes s'alignent... saluent...aclament


----------



## elisaelisaelisa

muchísimas gracias christelleny!


----------

